# New Yorker article



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.newyorker.com/talk/content/articles/060116ta_talk_paumgarten

--Nikolay


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Interesting, Niko! Thanks for the link.


----------

